# Freshwater Aquariums > Plants and Planted Tanks >  My planted tank WIP

## GoofballDT

Five male guppys, an algae eater (can't remember name) and a non planting eating snail (which I forgot the name of too) in there.

I had two mesh with moss, but they ended up covered with a pond slime type stuff and it was also breaking off and floating on the top, so I removed the moss on mesh today to remove it.
It was the only things that the pond scum was attached to, so that should remove it.


Have ordered two Red Tiger Lotus Bulb Nymphaea to replace the mesh that was at the frount center of the tank.

There is stones under the soil and the plants are weighted down.

I'm thinking of getting a few dwarf frogs for the tank too

Better post the picture.

20190518_170215[1].jpg

----------


## Gary R

Hi and welcome back

I'm glad to see the tank is still going and looking good, adding a couple of dwarf frogs should be fine as they get on with guppys, just make sure to keep the lid on  :Smile: 
The red tiger lotus bulbs are a nice plant for fish to hide in once the leaves have grown a bit, just make sure your PH is between 6.5 and 8 for these.

----------


## GoofballDT

More pictures.
http://oi64.tinypic.com/2zfif0k.jpg
http://oi68.tinypic.com/xd6qb.jpg
http://oi64.tinypic.com/vz80ox.jpg

----------


## GoofballDT

More pictures.
http://oi64.tinypic.com/2zfif0k.jpg
http://oi68.tinypic.com/xd6qb.jpg
http://oi64.tinypic.com/vz80ox.jpg
http://oi64.tinypic.com/33x7b0w.jpg

Frog divie bombing, bottom skighty to the right.
http://oi68.tinypic.com/1567c5k.jpg

Frog feeding time, blood worms.
http://oi63.tinypic.com/2uh5ufc.jpg

One of the Red Tiger Lotus has lost it's leaves in transit, had to leave it till I seen it sprouting, so I knew which way was up.
Now planted and has started to just show.

----------


## Gary R

Hi GoofballDT

Trying to look at your picture's above using tinypic .... it is not the easiest way to see them m8 
I would say it's better to put them on here like the others.

----------

